# Psychiatric concerns for enrollment help



## Anon10 (22 Oct 2021)

Hi,

So I’m currently applying to be an medical assistant for the reserve. 

Ive had ptsd, depression and anxiety, for which I have completed my treatment and have no symptoms left since jan. 2021. I still take my celexa but could come off it if necessary. I have no problem performing well under pressure or stress.

I also have adhd but its treated. 

I am wondering if I will have a job offer if my doctor signs a paper saying what I wrote just before (in more details).


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Oct 2021)

No one here is going to give you a definitive answer to your questions. That being said, you must realize that every file is judged separately of every other file. What was decided in favour of one person, may not be for the next person. Your best course of action is honesty and full disclosure. You do not want to be released for a fraudulent enrolment. The Recruiting Center is the best source for answers regarding your specific file.

It may sound trite, but everyone gets to apply, not everyone gets to join. I would advise you to bear this in mind as you advance in your journey.

Good luck.


----------



## Tacklebarry!! (26 Mar 2022)

Any update?


Anon10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I’m currently applying to be an medical assistant for the reserve.
> 
> ...


any update ?


----------

